# Big Train Show or SWGRS



## skatewake (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello to all,

So what is happening this year with the BTS or SWGRS? Who is going to what? My pops and I went to the Fair Plex last year since we went to the Ontario Convention center the year befor.

Just wondering.

Charles


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

We will be going to the BTS this year. If thee is a SWGRS in the fall we may go to it. It would depend if the Fairplex layout is also open. I have made reservations at the Radisson (used to be Marriott), $75.00 a night and free parking.


----------

